# Sikorsky H 92



## canuck101 (23 Jul 2004)

Well i am going to say we got the Sikorsky H 92 i hope i am rigth.  the next new piece of hardware we are getting will be new search and rescure planes possible the C-27J Spartan Tactical Transport Aircraft. I read a article in the Ottawa citizen a month back saying if we purchased the Spartan that Lockheed Martin may give us a deal on buying some  new c 130's. ;D


----------



## Goober (24 Jul 2004)

There are some interesting points in this article, criticizing the purchase:
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/1090582695264_85991895/?hub=CTVNewsAt11

Can anyone here shed some light on this aircraft, and the rival, the EH Cormorant

I found some good info here http://www.sfu.ca/casr/id-mhp.htm but I'd like to hear what you all on this board think.


----------



## Goober (24 Jul 2004)

Ah, I found this 

http://army.ca/forums/threads/17809.0.html


----------



## canuck101 (24 Jul 2004)

Can anyone tell me how many hours does it take to service the cormorant vs the hours of flying time.  there seems to be a lot of serious problems for a new helicopter.  They seem to be grounded alot.  There winch on the helo does not work very well.  They have found fractures in the blades before there should be.

If this is what was expected of the EH101 then i think they chose the right helicopter.  Half the time the new search and rescue helo's are grounded because of problems. ;D


----------

